# Los 1000 che de Xeneize!



## sabrinita85

*CHE! SOS UN FENÓMENO!*​ 
* E anche Xeneize è arrivato al tanto agoniato traguardo!

1000 (y más) mensajes todos interesantísimos y ciertísimos...
Es un placer tenerte en el foro y cada mensajes que escribes, aprendo algo nuevo!
Sigue adelante y sobre todo, no dejes que te callen, jamás!  

COMPLIMENTI! *​


----------



## sabrinita85

*Qui* un piccolo regalino fatto da me!


----------



## Cecilio

*Enhorabona por tu primer milenio, Xeneize!*


----------



## xeneize

Muchas gracias a los dos en serio! Grazie mille davvero!

Sabri, fue demasiado, sei stata troppo carina...mi hai fatto arrossire 
Grazie per il tuo appoggio, per il tuo aiuto e la tua disponibilità e...ricordati che imparo tanto io da ciò che scrivi, perchè sei bravissima 

Chau!


----------



## Schenker

Felicitaciones. Gracias por tu aporte en el foro Italiano-Español _bostero _

Saludos.


----------



## xeneize

Gracias a vos también, Schenker!
Jaja, sí, algo de bostero en el foro...

Chau


----------



## Eugin

Siendo una "gallina" con todas las letras, no te saludo por ser "bostero", pero no puedo dejar de saludarte y felicitarte por haber llegado a tu primer milestone en el foro!!! 

¡Voy a tener que meterme más seguido en el foro italiano (que tanto me gusta) para coincidir más veces contigo!!!  

¡Muchas gracias por estar entre nosotros!!
 Cari saluti


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡Ay DIOS MIO!  No lo puedo creer... !Felicitaciones! 
¡Che! Sos el mejor profesor de italiano que he tenido en mi vida... hasta me ayudaste a conseguir novio! 

!Grande Nico!
Un beso desde NYC


----------



## xeneize

Muchísimas gracias, ¡estuvieron bárbaras!


Eugin, sos la "gallina" más copada que conozca!
Si todas fueran como vos, casi me plantearía cambiar de...
¡Mirá! casi me hiciste renegar!!! no lo puedo creer!!...
Muchísimisimas gracias por todo!
Un saludo bien bosterito (pero huele bien, ya huele bien...) 



Carol, no digas eso ni en broma!  vos sos una traductora con todas las letras, sos la profe, sos fenomenal...
Y por lo del novio, nah, ¿cómo habrías ido a necesitar mi ayuda?....
Pero si estás bárbara, chica 



Un beso a la distancia a las dos!


----------



## chics

¡Felicidades, ya eres milenario!


----------



## xeneize

Moltes gràcies a ti també Chics!


----------



## irene.acler

¡Felicidades¡ Aunque con un poco de retraso..


----------



## sound shift

Creo que no nos hemos cruzado en el foro, Xeneize. Pese a eso, y pese a tus preferencias futbolísticas, te mando un "Enhorabuena".

Dale Rojo!!


----------



## xeneize

Muchas gracias Irene, y no te preocupes por supuesto Un saludo!

Jaja, me alegro, gracias rojo, viste, hay dos partidos al año en que hincho por ustedes, cuando juegan contra los...innombrables 
Chau!


----------



## Cristina.

¡Felicitaciones, flaco!
Viste, te engañé, creías que no te felicitaría, pues no.
Lo estás haciendo re bien, re bien.....
Se vislumbra que sos un hombre culto y generoso, pero también algo impetuoso y conflictivo a veces.
Ya noté que has bajado el pistón y que tus aportes son menos largos, viejo (ya habrás visto que a veces hay que ser trucho)

Por cierto, el innombrable me imagino que será el R.P., ¿no?.
Y si es así, una duda nomás: el R.P. es como el Real Madrid y el Barça, y el Boca es como el Atlético de Madrid y el Espanyol, ¿cierto?
¡Chaucito!
(postdata: se dice moltes gràcies a *tu* també! )


----------



## mirx

Una abrazo güey!!!

Enhorabuena y ojalá te tengamos por aquí por mucho tiempo más.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Cristina. said:


> Se vislumbra que sos un hombre culto y generoso, pero también algo impetuoso y conflictivo a veces.


 
... Y eso es lo que te hace un forero espectacular


----------



## xeneize

CarolMamkny said:


> ... Y eso es lo que te hace un forero espectacular


 
Muchas gracias, querida 

Gracias a vos también Cristina, pero te tengo que decir que no es así, nunca pensé que no me hubieras ido a saludar, ni nada de eso, nunca me puse a pensar en esas cosas, y también te apunto que hasta hace muy poco ni sabía de la existencia de esta página....
Gracias por lo que decís...Y lo de "impetuoso" lo tomo como un cumplido también (según los contextos...) 
Lo de "conflictivo"...hum...espero demostrar el contrario, de todas formas, qué sería lo que bajé....Ahhh, "el pistón"....
Ejm, de pronto me pareció leer "la pistola"  y pensé "pero qué está diciendo....", por "conflictivo" que sea nunca llegué a entrar al foro armado, y estoy seguro de no asustar a nadie por suerte jajajaja 
Por lo de "trucho", bueno, eso no, nunca voy a ser trucho...

Lo que *no* te puedo "perdonar" es lo que apuntás luego: como sería que _ellos_ son como "el Madrid y el Barça"??!! 
Y Boca como quién??? ¿¿Como Espanyol?? ¿¿Como el Atleti?? Ejm...
Nada de eso, jaja, Boca ganó 6 Libertadores, 3 Intercontinentales (y vamos por más...), 17 trofeos mundiales (primero en la lista mundial...)....Creo que sobra añadir más 

Gracias por la corrección en catalá, mi nivel de catalán no es muy alto (catalán de Catalunya digo, no de L'Alguer...) 

Chaucito a las dos!


----------



## xeneize

mirx said:


> Una abrazo güey!!!
> 
> Enhorabuena y ojalá te tengamos por aquí por mucho tiempo más.


 

Muchas gracias flaco, un abrazo a vos también, y gracias por el deseo!!!
Bye


----------



## Cristina.

No me refería a los títulos, sino al poderío económico y masa social.
El Real Madrid y el Barça tienen más masa social y más dinero que los otros equipos de su misma ciudad (lo cual suele acarrear más títulos).
La gente más humilde de Madrid suele ser simpatizante del Atlético y la gente más poderosa lo es del Real Madrid, aunque también hay gente pobre que es del Real Madrid (lo contrario es más raro, gente rica que sea del Atlético de Madrid no abunda).
En el caso del Barça y el Espanyol ocurre otro tanto, pero con una gran diferencia, y es que los nacionalistas catalanes son todos ("casi todos") del Barça, por razones obvias, da igual que sean pobres o ricos. En Madrid, los nacionalistas españoles suelen ser del Real Madrid, pero también los hay en el Atlético de Madrid.

Yo presumía que el River Plate era como el Real Madrid en ese sentido, por tener más socios y dinero que el Boca ("eso creo") (los únicos jugadores que conozco son Di Stéfano, que vino del River, y Maradona, del Boca, procedente de un barrio humilde, aunque eso hoy día nada tiene que ver)
Me imagino que es la misma relación que entre el Milan (rico) y el Inter (más pobre), pero seguro que me equivoco.


----------



## Schenker

Boca y River son los equipos más ganadores y populares de Argentina. En estos momentos Boca es más poderoso económicamente desde la llegada de Macri.
Y no es correcto eso del Milan e Inter, yo diría que son casi igual de poderosos económicamente, de hecho el Inter ha gastado mucho más que el Milan en la última década en fichajes y sueldos...y aun así no han ganado mucho, jejeje. 
Lo que pasa es que en Europa, algunos regímenes usaron al fútbol de alguna forma, entonces algunos equipos quedaron asociados a algunos gobernantes: Lazio a Mussolini (la Roma el equipo del pueblo), o en Madrid, el Real el equipo de Franco y el Atletic el equipo del pueblo.

Sólo quería aclarar eso.

Saludos.


----------



## xeneize

Ah, no había entendido que te referías a eso...
Sí, sabía muy bien esas diferencias en España (en tu país hincho por el Barça ), y bueno, en la Argentina puede ser así de alguna manera, ya que Boca es el equipo de la gente, y por tradición más popular y menos rico, pero como institución por lo menos hoy en día está en un nivel de riqueza parejo al que tiene River, o incluso está mejor, y ambos están mejor que los demás cuadros, por lejos.
Todo esto de la distinción pobres-ricos, de todas formas, es respaldado por el apodo de los gallinas, o sea _millonarios_, lo que indicaba justamente su mejor situación económica, pero como Boca tiene la _mitad más uno_ de los hinchas de la Argentina, se supone que entre ellos haya pobres pero algunos ricos también, ¿o no?...
Y de todas formas lo de ser un equipo más "popular" no nos impidió ganar más títulos internacionales que los supuestos "millonarios"...
Respecto de los próceres de ambos clubes, bueno, La Saeta Rubia Di Stéfano si no me equivoco es de Barracas, o sea Capital Federal, y aunque no conozca el barrio supongo esté mejor que Villa Fiorito, donde nació El Diez...
En cuanto a Milan e Inter, hum, no, quizás antaño hubo algo así, pero ahora el Inter tiene un capo que tiene casi más guita que el del Milan...
Lo que decís sí vale para Juventus (ricos) y Torino (pobres), aunque únicamente respecto de las sociedades, y ya no de los hinchas, ya que a la Juventus la apoya una masa inmensa (más de diez millones de hinchas), y muchos pertenecientes a las capas populares de cada rincón de Italia y, sorpresivamente, especialmente del sur. Un caso sin duda particular.
Saludos

p.d. No había visto la intervención de Schenker y concuerdo con lo que dice.


----------



## sabrinita85

El equipo de Mussolini era "la *magggica"*, que para los que lo ignoran es el *ROMA*.


----------



## Schenker

xeneize said:


> p.d. No había visto la intervención de Schenker y concuerdo con lo que dice.


 
Gracias. Estaba leyendo tu último post y pensaba que no habías leido el mío, hehehe.

Aprovecho de decir que es fantástico que exista en el foro alguien que le guste el fútbol -igual que a mí, por si no lo has notado, hehe- para así preguntar algunas palabras o conceptos exclusivos de ese ámbito. (Pronto se vendrán algunas preguntas, atento ...). Así que gracias.

Chao boquense...(purtroppo il Mundial de Clubes sarà rosonnero, hahaha)

_Siam benuti fin qua, siam benuti fin qua, per vedere segnare Kaká..._

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cristina.

Gracias, Xeneize, respondiste a mi duda. O sea, que era como yo me imaginaba, y para más inri, se les llama "millonarios"  y "gallinas".
Buscando en Google he descubierto el porqué. También sé que a su estadio lo llaman "la bombonera" (me imagino que será por la forma).

E cuanto a lo de la Juve vs. Torino ni lo menté, porque me parece tan obvio...
Por cierto, un italiano me dijo que la Juve era como el Real Madrid, que tenía el mayor número de seguidores en toda Italia, pero que también era el club más odiado. 
El Real Madrid era el equipo de Franco, el equipo del gobierno.
En cuanto al equipo del Duce, ni idea, me imagino que lo sabrá mejor Sabri, que es romana, aunque Schenker sabe mucho de fútbol. Bueno, yo me fío más de Sabri.
Schenker, el Athletic es el Athletic de Bilbao. El Atlético es el Atlético de Madrid, que con el nombre de Atlético Aviación fue fundado por el Athtletic de Bilbao. Aquí en España ocurre al contrario, que la gente dice Atlético de Bilbao.
Doy por terminado el minichateo de fútbol (muy interesante)
Chau...


----------



## xeneize

La Bombonera es la cancha de Boca, no la de River...Esa es el Monumental, o Gallinero 
El nombre se debe a su forma, sí.
La Juve, sí, es el equipo con más hinchas, por lejos, y también él que más tiene en contra, como el Madrid, como el Manchester, como la mayoría de los equipos grandes y titulados.
Lo del duce, no lo sé....Ni idea de sus gustos futbolísticos ni me importa conocerlos 
Me sonaba más a Lazio a mí también, pero si Sabri pone la Roma querrá decir que es así 
No sé, la Lazio se asocia más con la derecha, sobre todo por sus hinchas, pseudo ultra derechistas.
Las explicaciones por lo de millonarios y gallinas de la página que pusiste son correctas. Lo de millonarios se remonta a hace mucho, también hubo la época de la Máquina, y en esos tiempos sí River tenía poderío.
Lo de gallinas, parece seguir más vigente, por lo menos en Libertadores 
En cuanto al Atlético, su apodo es el Atleti.
Respondiendo a tus preguntas, yo también pudo dar por terminado este "minichateo" como lo llamaste 
Chau


----------



## Schenker

Cristina. said:


> En cuanto al equipo del Duce, ni idea, me imagino que lo sabrá mejor Sabri, que es romana, aunque Schenker sabe mucho de fútbol. Bueno, yo me fío más de Sabri.
> Muchas gracias!!!.
> 
> Schenker, el Athletic es el Athletic de Bilbao. El Atlético es el Atlético de Madrid, que con el nombre de Atlético Aviación fue fundado por el Athtletic de Bilbao. Aquí en España ocurre al contrario, que la gente dice Atlético de Bilbao.
> Lapsus.
> 
> Doy por terminado el minichateo de fútbol (muy interesante)
> Si
> Chau...


----------



## totor

*¡mis felicitaciones para el boquense!*​


----------



## xeneize

¡Muchas gracias Totor!   Un saludo a la distancia, ¡chau!


----------



## housecameron

Mi stavo perdendo la festa 
Xeneize, sei una forza della natura! Congratulazioni!


----------



## argentina84

*¡Felicidades Xeneixe! *

*¡Y gracias por aclarar mis dudas en italiano con tanta paciencia!*

*Argentina84*


----------



## argentina84

xeneize said:


> pero como Boca tiene la _mitad más uno_ de los hinchas de la Argentina, se supone que entre ellos haya pobres pero algunos ricos también, ¿o no?...
> 
> ¡Eso espero! Debo mirar las estadísticas...pero no me animo...
> 
> Y de todas formas lo de ser un equipo más "popular" no nos impidió ganar más títulos internacionales que los supuestos "millonarios"...


 

¡Por supuesto!¡ Somos y seremos el mejor equipo de Argentina!

P/D: Soy mujer pero me gusta opinar..aún de fútbol. ¡ Como buena argentina! ¡Y como forera de WordReference!


----------



## xeneize

Hola!
Era da un po' che non entravo in questa pagina e ho visto i messaggi solo ora.....
Grazie Marilena, sei troppo gentile....
Grazie per il tuo aiuto....e ricambio i complimenti!! 
A presto!

Gracias Argentina84, en serio, imaginate...Y si sos bostera, incluso me das una alegría más! 
Aunque perdimos el superclásico...Nos desquitaremos pronto 
Fuiste muy amable, gracias chica! 
Chau!


----------



## BolleBlu

Con un ritardo semplicemente mostruoso ... complimenti per i tuoi 1000 post!!! (Ancora un po' e sarei arrivata per i 2000 ).

Ciao!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Non temere BolleBlu, c'è qualcuno che se ne è accorto perfino più tardi... 

Norabbòna, Xeneize!


----------



## xeneize

Mille grazie ad entrambe! 

Non vi preoccupate per il "ritardo".....Ok, "BB"?... 

Mi piace assai "norabbòna", Angel!! 


Un saluto, chau!


----------

